# LỰA CHỌN MÁY ÉP THỦY LỰC Ở ĐÂU?



## Rotec Việt Nam (18/8/21)

Trên thị trường hiện nay có rất nhiều loại máy ép phế liệu từ nhiều nhà cung cấp khác nhau đôi khi khiến khách hàng rất khó khăn trong việc lựa chọn được cho mình máy ép phế liệu chính hãng, phù hợp với nhu cầu lại có giá cả cạnh tranh. Hiểu được điều đó, *Rotec Vn* cho ra thị trường rất nhiều loại máy ép phế liệu để đáp ứng tốt hơn nhu cầu của khách hàng. Hãy tìm hiểu lý do tại sao bạn nên mua máy ép phế liệu tại Rotec Vn.

*Máy ép phế liệu có công suất cao, tiết kiệm năng lượng*
Đây chính là ưu điểm hàng đầu của máy ép phế liệu thủy lực tại Rotec Vn giúp bạn vừa có thể ép được các loại rác như: giấy, thùng các tông, các loại vải, các chai lọ bằng nhôm mỏng cùng các loại rác sinh hoạt khác nên được ứng dụng rộng rãi tại các nhà máy sản xuất, các khu tái chế, các đơn vị xử lý rác thải chuyên nghiệp, các siêu thị,… ở rất nhiều nơi có nhu cầu ép phế liệu cao khác như: các khu du lịch.

Ngoài công suất cao, khả năng tiết kiệm nhiên liệu ra máy ép phế liệu do *Rotec Vn* cung cấp còn được hỗ trợ hệ thống nâng thùng rác rất thuận tiện cho việc đưa rác vào máy, vừa tiết kiệm nhân công lại mang lại hiệu quả làm việc cao.

*Giá thành máy ép phế liệu ở Rotec Vn luôn tốt nhất thị trường*
Không như các đơn vị phân phối khác, *Rotec Vn* vừa sản xuất và phân phối nên chúng tôi luôn có giá thành tốt nhất trên thị trường mà các nhà phân phối khác không bao giờ có thể có được.

*Máy ép phế liệu chính hãng, bảo hành 12 tháng*
Có một lợi thế lớn nhất khi bạn mua hàng ở *Rotec Vn* chính là chúng tôi là nhà sản xuất và phân phối khép kín nên có thể bảo đảm 100% về nguồn gốc chính hãng của các sản phẩm. Thời gian bảo hành 12 tháng nên quý khách có thể an tâm về chất lượng sản phẩm.

Thêm một lợi thế khác, chính vì chúng tôi sản xuất nên có đội ngũ kỹ sư giàu kinh nghiệm với trên 9 năm nghiên cứu, sản xuất nên nếu có bất cứ vấn đề gì về kỹ thuật hay máy móc, chắc chắn Rotec VN sẽ hỗ trợ bạn một cách nhanh chóng và nhiệt tình hơn bất cứ nhà cung cấp hay bán lẻ nào khác.

*Máy thuần Việt dễ sử dụng*
Vì các sản phẩm máy ép của *Rotec Vn* sản xuất tại Việt Nam, hướng tới thị trường Việt Nam nên các sản phẩm luôn được thiết kế tối ưu nhất cho nhu cầu của thị trường Việt Nam – Điều mà các nhà sản xuất máy ngoại nhập không bao giờ có thể am hiểu được như chính các kỹ sư Việt Nam.

Mỗi sản phẩm máy mua tại *Rotec Vn* là bạn đã góp một phần công sức để bảo vệ hàng Việt Nam chất lượng tốt cho nền kinh tế Việt Nam.

Quý khách quan tâm đến các sản phẩm máy ép thủy lực của Rotec có thể tham khảo tại: Máy Ép Thủy Lực | Rotec Việt Nam
--------------------------------------
CÔNG TY TNHH ROTEC VIỆT NAM
Địa chỉ trụ sở chính: Số 3, Ngõ 240, Lê Trọng Tấn, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
Chi nhánh miền Nam: Lô E17, KDC Valencia Riverside, 1000 Nguyễn Duy Trinh, Quận 9, HCM
Hotline: 024.6292.4689
Miền Bắc: 0971 506 268 - 0961 606 268
Miền Nam: 0866.476.268 – 0967.706.268
Website: https://rotec.com.vn/
Email: vothanhviet@rotec.com.vn
#mayepthuyluc #mayepthuylucchuh #mayepdapthuyluc #maydapthuyluc #maycokhi #Rotecvietnam #maydapchitiet #maythuyluchanoi #maythuyluchochiminh #maythuyluc4tru #mayepthuyluc


----------

